# belllas third quail!



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

she's definitely not scared of thorns!

here she is tearing up the back yard, retrieving to hand at 13 weeks old


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics - looks like a nice little dog you got there. Always like to see a dog that loves working birds. Gets me excited to buy one myself here in a month or two.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is one fine looking pup you have.

I am jealous.


----------

